# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Vietnam Travel Holiday

## huongdl

Travel is proud to be a local leading Vietnam Tour Operator in Vietnam and in Indochina. We have been operating long time experiences in Vietnam and in Indochina. Nowaday Vietnam is recognized as the most safety and beautiful destination in the world so more and more travelers are looking to choose Vietnam and Indochina as a great holiday destination therefore Open Tour JSC Travel took that chance to be the host to show our travelers the best possible. Our ideas is simple to help you avoid all the tourist traps and peace in mind to explore the essence of Vietnam’s thick of history, rich of culture, vast of natural beauty and  friendly people. Nowadays, the greast travel agency in Vietnam is Open Tour JSC with best price and services to customer.

----------


## huongdl

Halong Bay is one of the world’s natural wonders, and is the most beautiful tourist destination of Vietnam. Halong Bay features more than one thousand awesome limestone karsts and islands of various sizes and shapes along the 120-km coastline of Bai Chay Beach

----------


## huongdl

Vietnam Travel Holiday, Holiday Tour Travel, Vietnam Travel Holidays-Vietnam Lao Cambodia Travel, Vietnam Laos Cambodia Tour Vietnamtravelways.com operated by OPENTOUR VIETNAM GROUP

----------


## huongdl

Vietnam Travel Tour, Viet Nam tours, Laos Cambodia Tourism Holiday Cheap, with Opentour JSC, Tel (844) 37171818, Email: info@vietnamtravelways com with best price and services

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

The beautyful Beach Vacation

After a long time hard working, you should travel somewhere to relax and escape from industrial coutries to peacefull areas. These are the choices to spend your time in the most beautifull beaches in Vietnam, swimming, enjoying the sun and the wind in the beaches. This are the best tours for your beach vacation.

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

Halong Bay is one of the worlds natural wonders, and is the most beautiful tourist destination of Vietnam. Halong Bay features more than one thousand awesome limestone karsts and islands of various sizes and shapes along the 120-km coastline of Bai Chay Beach.
Its waters are host to a great diversity of ecosystems including offshore coral reefs, freshwater swamp forests, mangrove forests, small freshwater lakes, and sandy beaches. The folk tale has it that the dragons descended from heaven to help locals by spitting jewels and jade

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

Vietnam Beach introductions
Most travelers to Vietnam are attracted by the country's wonderful natural beauty: From green rice fields dotted with the conical hats of workers in Vietnam's north stretching to the fascinating bustle of the Mekong Delta in the south.

Vietnam is a country that is situated in the Southeast Asia. It is bordered by China and Laos and Cambodia. Where it was once a country ravaged by war, now, Vietnam has opened its doors to tourists that it is now fast becoming a go-to place in Asia, and here are ten places that one should visit and see in Vietnam.

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

With a long coastal line and many beautiful beaches, there are lots of beautiful beaches developed for your holidays in Vietnam. Whether you would like to travel in Da Nang, Hoi An, Nha Trang, Mui Ne  Phan Thiet, Phu Quoc island we offer a wide variety of choices for hotels and resorts as well as private packages all of which will bring a most enjoyable beach holiday. Vietnam is now a wonderful place for a beach holiday.

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

Halong Bay's limestone islands are dotted with caves of all sizes and shapes. Most of these are accessible only by chaerter boat, but some can easily be visited on tour.
Hang Dau Go (Grotto of Wooden Stakes): Know to French as the Grotto des Merveilles (Cave of Marvels), is a huge cave consisting of three chambers, which you reach via 90 steps. Among the stalactites of the first hall, scores of gnomes appear to be holding a meeting. The walls of the second chamber sparkle if bright light is shone on them. The

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

Vietnam Beach introductions
Most travelers to Vietnam are attracted by the country's wonderful natural beauty: From green rice fields dotted with the conical hats of workers in Vietnam's north stretching to the fascinating bustle of the Mekong Delta in the south.

Vietnam is a country that is situated in the Southeast Asia. It is bordered by China and Laos and Cambodia. Where it was once a country ravaged by war, now, Vietnam has opened its doors to tourists that it is now fast becoming a go-to place in Asia, and here are ten places that one should visit and see in Vietnam.

----------


## Vietnamtravel01

Here is some information on selected destinations Vietnam. We do our best to keep all of the information updated, but we cannot guarantee that the information is completely correct.


So, we are asking you, our readers and fellow travelers, that if you find things that are better or worse, to please email us your recommendations. We will make all the necessary changes in the next update.

----------

